# Considering Swaine Adeney briefcase: is it worth it?



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Chaps,

I am currently considering to buy a Swaine Adeney Brigg wrap-around document case. In particular, it will be this one in Havana (i.e. dark brown):











Now, I am able to afford it but I already have a topframe briefcase I am reasonably happy with. Going rate is around £900. Do you think the quality / long-lastingness qualifies the price? I am debating a bit as such a purchase seems to be rather incremental to me...

Many thanks for your input,
A.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

You could get a couple of very nice pairs of shoes for that sum...


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Rich said:


> You could get a couple of very nice pairs of shoes for that sum...


Rich,

Of course you are right. However, there is a rationale for buying this briefcase: I will need a wrap-around model when starting my PhD as I intend to bicycle-commute and I think it's better to buy something long-lasting right from the start. I just can't bring myself to spend all that money!

Cheers,
A.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I too was looking at bridle hide cases last year and came very close to buying the Swaine offering, until I discovered this:



The Filson case is nearly identical to the Swaine case. Same high quality bridle hide construction. The only difference that I could find was that it was not offered in London Tan. Since you are thinking about a darker color, it's not an issue for you. 

They retail for around $750. Can be found on eBay for around $450. I also think the weakness of the dollar would act in your favor on this.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

maxnharry said:


> I too was looking at bridle hide cases last year and came very close to buying the Swaine offering, until I discovered this:
> 
> The Filson case is nearly identical to the Swaine case. Same high quality bridle hide construction. The only difference that I could find was that it was not offered in London Tan. Since you are thinking about a darker color, it's not an issue for you.
> 
> They retail for around $750. Can be found on eBay for around $450. I also think the weakness of the dollar would act in your favor on this.


maxnharry,

Many thanks, that's a very helpful suggestion - I have already seen the thread about your Filson case when searching the forum for Swaine Adeney. Realistically, may I ask how long you do expect the briefcase to last in terms of construction / robustness? And, given your first-hand experience, how would you describe / comment the leather and the tanning of it?

Many thanks for your insights and all the best,
A.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

An SAB like that--and in tan--is really my dream case, but I understand about the jaw-dropping price. Have you considered Daines & Hathaway, which offers a similar model, but at about $950? I think the primary difference is supposed to be machine vs. hand stitched.

I've no experience with the Filson bag, but they certainly have a fine reputation. The knock on them appears to be that they're a little small (too small for a laptop in many cases, I've read), but that could be a selling point, too.

To make you feel worse, I know of a forum member who just picked up a SAB for $250, albeit topframe rather than wraparound. Alas, it was not yours truly.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Albert said:


> maxnharry,
> 
> Many thanks, that's a very helpful suggestion - I have already seen the thread about your Filson case when searching the forum for Swaine Adeney. Realistically, may I ask how long you do expect the briefcase to last in terms of construction / robustness? And, given your first-hand experience, how would you describe / comment the leather and the tanning of it?
> 
> ...


The construction/quality of the leather is the best that I have seen in any product. Workmanship is perfect and the tanning is top quality. I would compare it favorably in those aspects to Swaine, Daines or any other purveyor of bridle leather. I realistically see the bag lasting for as long as I want it (theoretically my working lifetime so 20-30 years)

As for carrying a laptop, I routinely carry one in mine.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I have that Swaine Adeney case (in London tan) and it has stood up to daily use exceptionally well. I honestly expect to have it for the remainder of my life and would not trade it for another version.

That said, a flap over docuent case is not for everyone. Those who need to open and close their briefcase often during the day may find fastening and unfastening the straps a bit cumbersome; and access to items within the case always means lifting the flap and holding it open.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a SAB briefcase that I inherited from my father. It must be 45 years old and built like the Rock of Gibraltar. It keeps getting better looking with age.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Quick question for you. You do have a rack on your bike, right? Because simple straps like that tend to get uncomfortable quickly. I ended up either using panniers or a messenger bag after 6 months of struggling with a briefcase strap on a bicycle commute. Also the sides of the accordian folds are too close to the sides of the wrap around bit for me to believe it's going to stay dry inside if you bike in heavy rain. Are you sure this is what you want to get for bike commuting?

It's beautiful, definitely.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

the etruscan said:


> Quick question for you. You do have a rack on your bike, right? Because simple straps like that tend to get uncomfortable quickly. I ended up either using panniers or a messenger bag after 6 months of struggling with a briefcase strap on a bicycle commute. Also the sides of the accordian folds are too close to the sides of the wrap around bit for me to believe it's going to stay dry inside if you bike in heavy rain. Are you sure this is what you want to get for bike commuting?
> 
> It's beautiful, definitely.


Etruscan,

Many thanks for your advice - definitely worth consideration. It will be a short commute (5 - 10 mins) and on rainy days I will use public transportation. Hence, from a practicality standpoint I hope it should be fine.

After the answers on this thread I really am more and more inclined to get it. Well done, chaps. 

All the best,
A.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

AlanC said:


> An SAB like that--and in tan--is really my dream case, but I understand about the jaw-dropping price. Have you considered Daines & Hathaway, which offers a similar model, but at about $950? I think the primary difference is supposed to be machine vs. hand stitched.
> 
> I've no experience with the Filson bag, but they certainly have a fine reputation. The knock on them appears to be that they're a little small (too small for a laptop in many cases, I've read), but that could be a selling point, too.
> 
> To make you feel worse, I know of a forum member who just picked up a SAB for $250, albeit topframe rather than wraparound. Alas, it was not yours truly.


AlanC,

Many thanks for your suggestion. You might laugh, but I understand that both Papworth and Daines & Hathaway have been bought by SAB recently. Consequently, Papworth and Daines & Hathaway do e.g. not produce any topframe cases any more. Seems that someone has wiped out his competition rather successfully...

Cheers,
A.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I have never used the shoulder strap on mine, so I can't comment on its comfort or utility. I would agree that this probably is not a case to use in the most inclement of weather, but again mine has endured quite a lot over these past five years and has held up exceedingly well. I know that another Forum member, RJman, has the same document case in black leather. He might have some additional thoughts to share.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

medwards said:


> I know that another Forum member, RJman, has the same document case in black leather. He might have some additional thoughts to share.


Yes. After less than four years of heavy wear, the metal loops securing the shoulder strap nearly wore through. I contacted SAB, who told me to send it in for an estimate on repairs. As I didn't think the metal should give out like that, I took it to a leather repairer of good repute in Paris who was very surprised the metal was wearing out. He replaced the loops. However, now the leather bands around the loops and around the loops securing the handle are wearing rather badly. It's rather depressing.


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

AlanC said:


> An SAB like that--and in tan--is really my dream case, but I understand about the jaw-dropping price. Have you considered Daines & Hathaway, which offers a similar model, but at about $950? I think the primary difference is supposed to be machine vs. hand stitched.
> 
> I've no experience with the Filson bag, but they certainly have a fine reputation. The knock on them appears to be that they're a little small (too small for a laptop in many cases, I've read), but that could be a selling point, too.
> 
> To make you feel worse, I know of a forum member who just picked up a SAB for $250, albeit topframe rather than wraparound. Alas, it was not yours truly.


+1

I opted for the Jack Georges Platinum Top Frame briefcase and my father recently bought the Daines & Hathaway Oxford Top Frame briefcase. The Daines & Hathaway is far better, and is very similar to the SAB product.


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

I think briefcases should generally last a very long time. The more beat up they are, they better they look. At least a quality case, that is. They just gather character over time.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

I too am starting a PhD soon, and am in the market for a well made briefcase. My Bally briefcase gave up the ghost after just 3 years!


----------



## rssmsvc777 (Jun 20, 2005)

What treatments do you apply to keep the bag in good condition ?


----------



## 11hr (Jul 26, 2006)

I've had the Filson bag for about 8 months now, and am impressed with the quality of the leather and overall construction. I also have a SAB portfolio. For comparison, the stitching on the SAB is more uniform and the leather quality is a noticeable step up. I would describe the SAB leather as "denser" and less grainy. 

The Filson though, is beautiful and tough as nails. The stitching is heavy duty and the leather is just starting to soften up. The flap-over part has quite a bit of memory to it, more so than the SAB's leather, perhaps due to the thickness. 

A few complaints: The hardware is plated, and has started to flake off the D-rings where the shoulder strap clicks on. I think this will settle down after a few years of use. The lock is stamped metal, I've seen similar on some other, more expensive cases, but it doesn't look as nice as the cast brass available on some of the SAB/Brooks Brothers/RLPL leather goods. However, I've been told that it is more reliable than the cast brass locks - I think it was Daines Hathaway that said they had problems with their old, cast locks. This was a few years back. The Filson lock is made in England. 

The rough side of the leather (inside the case) is inconsistent, depending on the individual panel. The flap-over and front interior are smooth, but the interior of the accordion has a grainy suede "finish". This will smooth over time. The accordian is also made out of thinner leather, probably for improved functionality, but I can see it being the first area to fail. I've been treating the accordions with lexol to soften them up a bit. 

The handle is solid and the rings have shown no plating flaking. 

I don't want to come across as too critical here, just letting you know my thoughts. I'm VERY happy with the Filson case, and glad I chose it over the more expensive SAB.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Not in the same league as the SAB, of course, but for those looking for a good quality case at a good price consider the offerings at the Korchmar Outlet, particularly their Schlesinger and Atlas goods.


----------



## DD MacDonald (Jan 26, 2005)

I bought a SAB "doc 1" this spring with two modifications - the center section is padded for a laptop (but without zipper closure) and they added a newspaper pocket to the back. The case is just great so far, though it needs to take a couple more short rains to start to break in and soften.

Personally, I would not worry about the straps D-rings and their longevity. Without question, it would be better if they were stouter but the issue is never "do they break" but "can they be fixed". I've had the locks replaced on a lid-over-top model and sent it back to the factory. Any competent cobbler can sort out the d-rings.

(if you really want to look to the future when you buy it, purchase a couple more of the D-rings and a second pair of the straps. I can see the bag lasting nearly for ever but needing to replace the straps after a decade or so.)

For my $$$, I'd buy the tan or the chestnut and let it darken than start with a dark-oak type color. 

DDM


----------



## MarkusH (Dec 10, 2004)

medwards said:


> I have that Swaine Adeney case (in London tan) and it has stood up to daily use exceptionally well. I honestly expect to have it for the remainder of my life and would not trade it for another version.
> 
> That said, a flap over docuent case is not for everyone. Those who need to open and close their briefcase often during the day may find fastening and unfastening the straps a bit cumbersome; and access to items within the case always means lifting the flap and holding it open.


I second that. I have a very similar Swaine Adeney case without straps in black, as London tan would look too casual in a professional environment.

It is indeed quite cumbersome to open and unfastening the straps, especially in situations like airport security controls.

Also, the stiff bridle leather makes it challenging to search through the compartments of the case, and the case does not have any compartments for cellphones, keys, etc, which means that you can expect to have to search it through every once in a while.

That said, it is a great piece.


----------



## MarkusH (Dec 10, 2004)

rssmsvc777 said:


> What treatments do you apply to keep the bag in good condition ?


Swaine Adeney sends some bridal hide treatment with the bag.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> To make you feel worse, I know of a forum member who just picked up a SAB for $250, albeit topframe rather than wraparound. Alas, it was not yours truly.


I picked up my today and, while it's clearly nicer than my Atlas flap-over case, I'm not sure it would be worth it at 5x the retail cost. Maybe I'm just a diminishing returns nut (which would explain why I don't really desire anything better than Allen-Edmonds in shoe quality), but there's frankly no way I'd pay $1,500 for SAB when compared to Atlas.

Ask me again in twenty-odd years, though, and I may have a different answer.



AlanC said:


> Not in the same league as the SAB, of course, but for those looking for a good quality case at a good price consider the offerings at the Korchmar Outlet, particularly their Schlesinger and Atlas goods.


+1 here. I'm a three-time customer. If there's something you'd like that they don't have, try emailing the seller. She can usually accomodate some special requests (although the discounts may not be as great...they're still quite good).


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

nerdykarim said:


> I picked up my today and, while it's clearly nicer than my Atlas flap-over case, I'm not sure it would be worth it at 5x the retail cost. Maybe I'm just a diminishing returns nut (which would explain why I don't really desire anything better than Allen-Edmonds in shoe quality), but there's frankly no way I'd pay $1,500 for SAB when compared to Atlas.
> 
> Ask me again in twenty-odd years, though, and I may have a different answer.
> 
> +1 here. I'm a three-time customer. If there's something you'd like that they don't have, try emailing the seller. She can usually accomodate some special requests (although the discounts may not be as great...they're still quite good).


Wow, you absolutely stole that briefcase! Looks great, I'm sure you'll enjoy it for many years.


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

nerdykarim said:


> I picked up my today


You lucky $%@#$%@


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

Albert said:


> Chaps,
> 
> I am currently considering to buy a Swaine Adeney Brigg wrap-around document case. In particular, it will be this one in Havana (i.e. dark brown):
> 
> ...


SAB has twice a year sale (summer/winter), and virtually everything in the store is at a 20% discount. A few items carry a higher discount tag.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

bystander said:


> SAB has twice a year sale (summer/winter), and virtually everything in the store is at a 20% discount. A few items carry a higher discount tag.


Bystander,

Many thanks for this information! I didn't know this and, quite honestly, didn't expect it as they carry a few quite indulgent price tags. I will scramble tomorrow to find out their sales dates. 

Cheers,
A.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Very nice case. 
However, could you get a bespoke case that price?


----------



## joal (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote form NerdyKarim:

"I picked up my new $250 SAB topframe case today and, while it's clearly nicer than my Atlas flap-over case, I'm not sure it would be worth it at 5x the retail cost. Maybe I'm just a diminishing returns nut (which would explain why I don't really desire anything better than Allen-Edmonds in shoe quality), but there's frankly no way I'd pay $1,500 for SAB when compared to Atlas.

Ask me again in twenty-odd years, though, and I may have a different answer."

Response from joal:

My understanding on these bags is that they are made with Swaine Adeney Bridle leather but are likely made by Papworth (per discussions with Brooks Brothers associates in Chicago, DC, and Minneapolis). If you compare that bag to the Swaine Adeney version you can see differences, most notably the finished edges on the Brooks Brothers version as compared to the raw edges on the Swaine Adeney. However, at $250, that is an unbelievable deal either way since the Papworth versions sell for around a grand. Just awesome.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

joal said:


> My understanding on these bags is that they are made with Swaine Adeney Bridle leather but are likely made by Papworth (per discussions with Brooks Brothers associates in Chicago, DC, and Minneapolis). If you compare that bag to the Swaine Adeney version you can see differences, most notably the finished edges on the Brooks Brothers version as compared to the raw edges on the Swaine Adeney. However, at $250, that is an unbelievable deal either way since the Papworth versions sell for around a grand. Just awesome.


That's very interesting. I know the case I purchased came with an insert that said "Swaine Adeney Brigg" on it (and the leather cream is also branded SAB), but I don't remember if it said "made by SAB for Brooks Brothers" or "this case uses SAB bridle leather." That's something I'll definitely want to check out when I get home from work--I didn't know about that subtle distinction.

edit:

Here are a few pics from my Brooks Brothers Peal case. If anyone has a SAB case, I'd love to see the difference in finishing. I also don't really know how to tell if the stitching is hand-done or machine-done.

With flash:









Without flash:









Selling point:









Full-body shot (with Star Wars lunch pail):









another edit:

I emailed Swaine Adeney Brigg, who replied *very* promptly.


> Papworth & Swaine adeney are one of the same company, so the standards are the same.
> Yes the Peel cases at Brooks are made by us.


I'm not quite sure what that means, but it is what it is. I'm going to stop worrying about it though...


----------



## joal (Jan 18, 2006)

nerdykarim said:


> That's very interesting. I know the case I purchased came with an insert that said "Swaine Adeney Brigg" on it (and the leather cream is also branded SAB), but I don't remember if it said "made by SAB for Brooks Brothers" or "this case uses SAB bridle leather." That's something I'll definitely want to check out when I get home from work--I didn't know about that subtle distinction.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about it a bit. You got a spectacular case for an unbelievable price. I've had several discussions with folks at Classic Luggage (who sell both Swaine Adeney and Papworth) and they all say that the Papworth cases are every bit as high quality as Swaine Adeney - same leather, same hardware, same durability and longevity, etc. - the only difference is machine vs. hand. You got an unbelievable deal.

By the way, I almost bought that exact case, from Brooks Brothers, several months ago (I ended up getting a Filson Field Satchel instead). I had a $250 Brooks Brothers gift card from my firm, a corporate discount card of 15% from my firm, and the case was on sale at the time - and I still would have had to pay over $900! That should give some perspective on how good a deal you got!

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Conrad Poohs (Feb 1, 2006)

*Briefcases*

I spent some of my summer holiday this year on the Scottish isle of Arran.

Tucked behind the island's brewery is a little saddlery containing Alan MacKenzie, who is at the moment making me a Gladstone bag for weekends away. His prices are rather lower than SAB, and I loved being able to pick the piece of leather myself and to specify the size I needed. How do his briefcases look to you?

Best

Poohs


----------



## kolecho (Nov 15, 2004)

While I am a great fan of bridle leather goods, briefcases made of bridle is just too heavy to be practical. The SAB strap around case shown here will most likely be heavier than the things you will carry in it (some paper and maybe a laptop). It is also not fun to have to fiddle around with straps all the time. I know some people who removed the straps for daily use, which defeats the point of having them in the first place, no matter how good they look.


----------



## michael69 (Sep 17, 2007)

Albert said:


> Chaps,
> 
> I am currently considering to buy a Swaine Adeney Brigg wrap-around document case. In particular, it will be this one in Havana (i.e. dark brown):
> 
> ...


I've also been looking at these, but have come to the conclusion that it's just too much money (they are gorgeous when you see and feel them in person though!). Papworth is, perhaps, more of a possibility...

https://www.papworthtravelgoods.co.uk/catalogue/document_case_89/index.html

But I would be interested in the thoughts and/or experiences with the following that I have been looking at; specifically if anyone owns or has seen any of them in person, and what the quality/materials/craftsmanship are like (how much is actually handcrafted for example). These are all alot less money than SAB and Papworth and I'm wondering about the quality difference (if there is, in fact, any...)

Mackenzie has already been mentioned... I like the look of this one:

I also like the Henry Tomkins Full Monty here...

also Tusting has this (amongst quite a few others)

A&J Piper...
https://www.ajpiperleather.co.uk/

and Sage Brown...

https://www.sagebrown.co.uk/index.php?cat=New_Section6

Now these are all in the "English" kind of mode (which does appeal to me), but I came across these, that are also of interest (in a less "formal" way); the site really bigs these up as some kind of holy-grail of briefcase! are they?

again, the price is very appealing (given that I'm comparing against SAB).

I hope we can keep this thread going so that we can share a bit about handmade cases.....


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Albert - That's a fine choice indeed! This is probably the finest you'll see around and the great thing is that the quality speaks for itself without needing show off a logo which one usually sees on upper end products of this kind. I understand these are entirely hand made and I have seen Swaine Adeney Brigg's craftsman himself working on a similar case. That is what you are paying for. Craftsmanship and quality. The case will last you the rest of your life if you look after it and you need to be sure that it will be large enough and versatile, if for instance, you need to carry a laptop?


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Vettriano Man said:


> Albert - That's a fine choice indeed! This is probably the finest you'll see around and the great thing is that the quality speaks for itself without needing show off a logo which one usually sees on upper end products of this kind. I understand these are entirely hand made and I have seen Swaine Adeney Brigg's craftsman himself working on a similar case. That is what you are paying for. Craftsmanship and quality. The case will last you the rest of your life if you look after it and you need to be sure that it will be large enough and versatile, if for instance, you need to carry a laptop?


I have that case and it holds my laptop fine. I believe elsewhere I've discussed issues with the brass strap fixtures wearing out and the leather straps attaching the brass fraying. It may be my fault as I often carry a lot of things, but it's bloody annoying after only four years of use.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, I would put down full retail for SAB and not think twice -- but I would buy a top-frame case like NerdyKarim has pictured, not the flap-over case mentioned in the OP. Just my preference.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Albert said:


> Rich,
> 
> Of course you are right. However, there is a rationale for buying this briefcase: I will need a wrap-around model when starting my PhD as I intend to bicycle-commute and I think it's better to buy something long-lasting right from the start. I just can't bring myself to spend all that money!
> 
> ...


Not sure I would want a bag of that quality for bike commuting. The case will get soiled, wet and worse if you have to stop to fix a flat or chain. For that, while in your grad program I would probably consider something a bit lower down on the chain.


----------



## Omega (Jul 10, 2005)

I was on the market for a good briefcase about 3-4 years ago. After a few months of reading articles on internet, my choice narrowed to Swaine Adeney and Papworth. I managed to contact Papworth and learnt that they were selling many of their briefcases for around £250 (!), but I did not know prices properly and still did not know if I want SA or Papworth, so I ignored that opportunity. 
Anyway, I decided to see briefcases first and then make my choice. There was a shop in one of the shopping arcades in London near Oxford Street that sold SA briefcases (it is closed now, unfortunately), so I went to see SA briefcases there. The prices then were about £600 for models similar to Model 79 or 84-3 of Papworth, but the shop owner promised me a generous discount (about 15-20%).
Then I went to see Papworth . Harrods stopped selling Papworth, but I found it in Selfridge (I was in Selfridge last week and they did not have neither Papworth nor SA any more). I looked at the briefcase quite carefully, but could not find much difference from SA except the price - it was about £380. So, my final choice became Papworth. 
Since I thought that the manufacturer was selling briefcases for much less price, I did not buy it then. And then I learnt that manufacturer’s price went up to about £400!
Nevermind, I looked at ebay – there were several brand new Papworth briefcases at that time varying in price from £150 to £250 though mainly in Havana brown, not the colour I wanted. I bid several times, but unsuccessfully until I finally won Model 89 briefcase for around … £70 (I put bid around £280 on it, in fact, I wanted London Tan)!
I don’t’ think it is worth rushing with purchase, it is better to savour the search and hunt for a good deal – I looked around for more than 1 year. Then you know a lot about your item, appreciate it better and don’t damage your pocket. And if you are not a collector, then you search finishes completely, you don’t buy more.

P.S: I contacted Swaine Adeney to find out how to look after my briefcase – “when natural oils in the leather start to bleed and it takes on a whited appearance, this is the time to use hide food. It is a was which is brushed in and should be used every three months. It is available here at Swaine Adeney priced £7.50 but it is widely available…”(2004)


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

support developing countries and ethnic enterprise !



funky ethnic 'chic' with a social consciounce .


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Briefcase*



michael69 said:


> I've also been looking at these, but have come to the conclusion that it's just too much money (they are gorgeous when you see and feel them in person though!). Papworth is, perhaps, more of a possibility...
> 
> https://www.papworthtravelgoods.co.uk/catalogue/document_case_89/index.html
> 
> ...


----------



## joal (Jan 18, 2006)

*I would second the vote for the Filson Satchel*



11hr said:


> I've had the Filson bag for about 8 months now, and am impressed with the quality of the leather and overall construction. I also have a SAB portfolio. For comparison, the stitching on the SAB is more uniform and the leather quality is a noticeable step up. I would describe the SAB leather as "denser" and less grainy.
> 
> The Filson though, is beautiful and tough as nails. The stitching is heavy duty and the leather is just starting to soften up. The flap-over part has quite a bit of memory to it, more so than the SAB's leather, perhaps due to the thickness.
> 
> ...


I have had the field satchel for several months now and can attest to its beauty and high quality. It is definitely built to last and would probably stop a bullet (though I certainly wouldn't recommend testing that theory). It is very heavy due to the thickness and density of the leather and it has taken quite some time for the leather to soften up. I have seen the SAB and Papworth flapovers in person and the Filson leather is substantially thicker and more stiff. I agree with 11hr that the SAB leather seems more dense. However I have been generously applying saddle soap to both the interior and exterior of the case, over the past months, and have noticed a marked improvement in the flexibility and "density of the leather.

Overall, having seen both SAB and Papworth cases and owning the filson satchel, I couldn't justify spending that much more for one of them (unless it is the "name" one is after). The difference in quality is just not that much greater.

As to the Filson being too small, I haven't had a problem with that. The gussets expand nicely to accomadate nearly everything I've tried to carry, including my widescreen laptop - approximately 13 inches wide. As an experiment, I wanted to see how many legal size note pads I could fit into the Satchel and I easily got 6 into each gusset. That was when the case was brand new and the leather extremely stiff - I am sure I could fit more into it now.

Regarding Daines and Hathaway, I have had discussions with the folks at classicluggage (sterling and burke) and they say that the differences between SAB and daines are (1) leather quality and (2) hand vs. machine stitched.

Hope that helps. Eventually I plan on posting some pics of the field satchel.


----------

